# Suisin INOX Western all BACK IN STOCK (and new stuff)



## JBroida (Jul 6, 2012)

Susin INOX Westerns are all BACK IN STOCK including the 80mm Paring knives. We also added the 165mm Wafu-Deba.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/suisin/suisin-inox-western.html


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok I went and looked. I like it, but what does wafu-deba mean?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 6, 2012)

its a japanese style deba, but with a western handle. Its a true single bevel knife. The steel is softer, so it requires a bit of adjustment in sharpening (read-big microbevel).


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 6, 2012)

Ty John.

I was wondering if it had to do with the blade type.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 6, 2012)

That is awesome.


----------



## heirkb (Jul 7, 2012)

Remember we were having a conversation about beginner debas? What do you think about this one as a beginner deba, Jon? Would it be a very different skill set when transitioning to a nicer wa-deba since the balance would be very different?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 7, 2012)

no... not quite... its a nice knife for some things but not all things deba. I (and a lot of my friends) use them as a side tool ... sometimes to take off fish heads or on things where i know a deba might normally chip.


----------

